# Moving Kids from Canada to Egypt



## muslimahmommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to move to Egypt in the next year. I share custody of my 2 children with my ex and have no idea how this will impact me moving out of the country. I have a few questions if you can answer even one please do give me your advice. 

1. Do I have to get a permission letter from my ex to get a stamp from my embassy to register them for school?
2. Which schools would you recommend for foreign kids (Canadian ones if possible)
3. *Has anyone moved older school 10 + age children from a Canadian/US system to Egypt...what was the transition like?
4. What types of documents are needed to register the kids in school?
5. How are school fees/tuition paid (monthly/annually etc)?

I am very interested in anyone who has relocated with children preferably with custody issues. Any advice will be appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## Margaret Butler (Mar 29, 2008)

muslimahmommy said:


> I would like to move to Egypt in the next year. I share custody of my 2 children with my ex and have no idea how this will impact me moving out of the country. I have a few questions if you can answer even one please do give me your advice.
> 
> 1. Do I have to get a permission letter from my ex to get a stamp from my embassy to register them for school?
> 2. Which schools would you recommend for foreign kids (Canadian ones if possible)
> ...


Where are you thinking of moving to in Egypt?

1. Don't know.
2. There are good schools in Cairo (American College in Maadi - US system).
3. I know many people with older children here and they don't seem to have a problem.
4. I think they may have to sit an entrance test but I am not sure..
5. Fees are paid annually.

Cairo American College is the website for the Cairo American College.

Margaret


----------



## try_to_love (Mar 7, 2009)

dont worry about anything ...i live in egypt\cairo..i know everything about it but just add ma mail and i ill let you know everythin ....it is ok


----------

